# Failed to Start GL worker



## catmom50 (Dec 27, 2008)

_Failed to Start GL worker_

I keep getting this error message when trying to go into my games at iWin. 
When I try to get into any of my purchased gaems, now it doesn't show I have any.
Any ideas?


----------



## katlange1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Failed to Start GL worker

I keep getting this message when I try to open my existing games in iwin as well as when I try to open new games just bought, any ideas?


----------

